# how can i tell if my female is mature



## bradpaden (Dec 19, 2009)

I have two female a genics. One is definately mature but I'm not sure about the other one. She recently molted but I'm afraid to say that I didn't keep her molt. She is between five and six inches but doesn't seem to be intrested in mating. She's been faced with two males and showes no intrest. So is there any way to tell if she is mature without her molt?

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 19, 2009)

It depends on the sp.. It all depends on the size.. For A. Genics that is big enough to breed. Give it a little while. Sometimes they don't do it right off hand after a molt. I have a female Nhandu that just molted and hasnt shown an interest in mating yet but my older nhandu who hasn't had a molt some off months does when both have been in with a male. 

Also, if the males don't make a sperm web theeeeen there wont be an outcomes..

Kris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snipes (Dec 21, 2009)

From what I have heard, females are able to mate from a very early age. I believe technically they can mate as soon as their spermathecae are fully formed. Kinda like how in our culture, 10-12 year old female humans can have babies but generally don't til they are much older.
http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/Spermathecae/P1090494.JPG

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 22, 2009)

Snipes said:


> From what I have heard, females are able to mate from a very early age. I believe technically they can mate as soon as their spermathecae are fully formed. Kinda like how in our culture, 10-12 year old female humans can have babies but generally don't til they are much older.
> http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/Spermathecae/P1090494.JPG


Snipes is right.   I believe the word for fully formed spermathecae is that they are "scoleterized" (or something like that).  

A couple general rules I also use are:
If the female is 2/3 of her known adult size for her species, she's ready.
If the female's carapace is as large or larger than the mature male's carapace, she is ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 22, 2009)

The term is sclerotized. In my opinion, your own tarantula is telling you she is not ready. She is not interested in mating, if she was ready, she would be. Try again in a few weeks, if she still isn't interested, wait for another moult. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

